# Mr Aqua co2 diffuser



## JenJen19720 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi all,

I used to use a small Eheim co2 diffuser just like this: http://www.aquaristic.net/Eheim-CO2-Reactor.html

The co2 came out in a very thin stream of tiny bubbles and I didn't see that it was effective for my aquarium. I bought the setup used, and I've tried cleaning the ceramic disk in hydrogen peroxide a few times. However, I still mostly get a single line of tiny bubbles.

So today I purchased a brand-new Mr Aqua co2 diffuser like this one: http://mraqua.net/products/co2-glass-diffusers/ma-004-co2-glass-diffuser/.

I thought the bubbles would be diffused throughout the entire ceramic disk on the Mr Aqua diffuser, but so far, there's just a thin stream of bubbles coming out from the side of the disk closest to where the tubing attaches to the diffuser. It's more than I was getting from my Eheim diffuser, but not by much.

Does anyone have this particular Mr Aqua diffuser? Is it supposed to diffuse bubbles from the entire surface of the disk, or just from one spot on the edge? Does it just need time to become fully saturated with water? What should I expect? 

Thank you!


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

Is your CO2 supply from a pressurized cylinder or from a natural/yeast bottle?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

^ +1 with Lance.

Are you using a Do-It-Yourself CO2? If you are, then the pressure may not be enough.


----------



## JenJen19720 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a pressurized CO2 system... If you all use the Mr Aqua diffuser I'm talking about, can you show me a picture of what yours looks like in action?


----------



## liongr (Nov 6, 2009)

You need more pressure.


----------



## JenJen19720 (Mar 31, 2011)

Could you be more specific re: needing more pressure? How much? 

The regulator needle points to 65 on my pressurized CO2 system.


----------



## aquarliam (Dec 26, 2010)

Your operating pressure (the pressure in the line) needs to be higher, or bubbles per second higher.

You're underpowering the diffuser, causing just a small amount to come through the disk. When the diffuser is being used at full power, the entire ceramic disk will be perkolating bubbles


----------

